# A few pics of our R34 GTR



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

As a new member I thought I should put up a few pictures of our R34... Hope you like! 







Now I have sort of worked out how to put pictures up I will put some up of Our R33 GTR when I have a bit more time!

:flame:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Last picture is ace! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is a stunning car! I'm guessing by 'our R34' you share it with your partner? Along with the 33?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice and clean......


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

...


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

It's more like she shares it with me... if I am good!
Unfortunately it no use for me for work, so she uses it every day. As for the R33 that was pretty much the same story except nobody is using it now and we have it up for sale.
I intend to put it up on here when I have a bit of time to do it justice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow wow wow, you have your priorities wrong Clive, surely it should be "More like I LET HER share it...if she's good" lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kinda looks like mine ..sort of..

looks cool  enjoy

(and its in the best colour and only colour nissan should have supplied the 34 in)


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy crap.

Will we see more pictures of this car ?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Im sure thats Nick's old car......does it have a Veilside exhaust?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Im sure thats Nick's old car......does it have a Veilside exhaust?


It sure does! I wondered if it had belonged to anyone from the forum... not a big shock that it did.
I dont know Nick but I think he spent quite a bit of money on it!

I will add some more pictures soon.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Some details here from when he sold the car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/48653-r34-gtr-vspec-uk-model.html


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

this was the first R34 GTR that i went out in when Nick had it,and my god did the car impress!! 
congrats on the car


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow!
Thanks for the link and all the info that went with it. There is stuff on there I didn't know about!
When I bought it the wheels were in a shocking state, but have just had them refurbed. Also wasn't running all that well and was below 300 BHP. Just had it serviced, new cambelt and remapped... back up to 430 bhp again. Sounds amazing and goes even better... but does upset the neighbours (in a 1/4 mile radius)!
I understand you can get a bung for the exhaust to quieten it a bit for road use... does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Some more photo's!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Clive S-P said:


> Some more photo's!



That's right guy's this is my old baby and I do miss her, she was running lovely when I sold her and I'm glad to hear she is running lovely now :smokin::smokin:

I must say the car is looking beautiful!!

If you want an exhaust bung I know a company that can make u one for not much!!

There should have been one with the car as I did have one made.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Car looks great!
Maybe you´d like to add your cars number to the list I´m trying to fill? You can find the thread here.

/Perra


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

nick i bet you miss the GT-R RUSH NOW dont you mate, very nice car lol


----------

